# Should I buy it? Or.. suggestion for a new beamer



## Effepi (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi
I spotted an old Panasonic pt-ae4000 for ca. 400eur. Is it still worth buying or am I better off with a new (it's 2021..) beamer?
If so, any suggestion?

My use case: movies, cartoons for the kids and gaming.
I'm going to project into a screen 4.5/5m away. I'm going to use it mainly in the evening, but if needed I can aleays lower the blinds if it's too bright..

No need for 4k, and generally speaking.. I'm looking for anything with a good quality/price ratio, used or new, that allows me to have a pleasant experience w/o falling into the A/V **** tunnel 

thanks for your help!
FP


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I guess it depends upon how old it is and what kind of condition it's in. When searching the interwebs I see information that suggests the model was discontinued about 10 years ago, but I can also find them being sold on Amazon today. Not sure what to make of that.


----------



## blownrx7 (Feb 7, 2007)

Definitely not discontinued 10 years ago but I'm pretty sure it is discontinued now. That said, for your purposes and for that money it is a good buy. As Jman said, check the condition and ask how many hours on the unit. If good and hours not too high, give a fair offer. Good luck.


----------



## gewiz44 (Oct 24, 2007)

I upgraded to a Panasonic PT-AE4000 from a Panasonic PT-AE900 and I was actually quite pleased with it. There are a few posts out there that guide you as to settings for getting the colors and gamma close to Hollywood cinema standards but it is pretty close out of the box. It has a lot of features. I wanted to have 3D option so I moved on to a Epson 5030ub. The Epson was a little brighter but in a dark environment, they both gave a great picture. It should still be fairly easy to find replacement bulbs for the PT-AE4000. If it is working properly, projects a good picture, and has been taken care of, it should be a good choice. Make sure there is no yellowing of the picture, that would be a burnt LCD panel.


----------



## gerhtjyg (Apr 11, 2021)

If good and hours not too high, give a fair offer. Good luck. 




snaptube vidmate


----------



## MarianneBritt (Apr 17, 2021)

Its a nice choice for your uses. All the best Pal!


----------

